# capullo



## Geviert

saludos,

una amiga alemana que ha vivido en España usó durante una conversación la palabra _*capullo*_, mientrás me comentaba algo. Yo no entendí exactamente qué quería decir, siendo hispanohablante. ¿el botón de una rosa, el capullo de un insecto? ¿o te refieres al prepucio, mujer? - le pregunté. Ella dice que es una forma coloquial muy usada en España cuando alguien se exalta, pero la forma que ella entendía no estaba en el DRAE. ¿Alguien sabe cuál es ese significado idiomático particular de este misterioso *capullo *y dónde se usa? y si tiene un significado particular ¿cuál podría ser el término en alemán? Gracias.


----------



## baufred

... el _*capullo*_ se describe en el "Diccionario de Argot Español" de José María Iglesias así:

capullo/-lla (adjectivo // sustantivo); tonto, necio // med. prepucio, glande ... salirle de capullo a alguien => locución/giro/dicho; e.d. apetecerle, darle la gana

Saudos  --  baufred --


----------



## Geviert

Gracias. 

Capullo en el sentido de s_alirle de capullo a alguien_ ¿cómo se diría en alemán?
 no creo que baste _Lust auf etwas haben._


----------



## baufred

... creo que "salirle de capullo a alguien" expresión tiene dos caras:

- en la jerga como ya está explicada sólo la palabra "capullo" => tonto o algo así
- y regresamos al sentido puro de la expresión mencionada al principio => en la naturaleza: que sale p.e. "una polilla de su capullo a liberarse" y pensamos a comparar en un sentido muy familiar ... entonces para mi significa : ... "aus sich herausgehen" - p.e. un tímido se abre a la vez hablando con una guapa símpatica  y cambia totalmente su manera poco relacionado al otro sexo ... 

... pero es mi propia interpretación ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## chlapec

Baufred, tu interpretación es interesante, y bastante acertada en el caso de la expresión "*salir del capullo alguien*", pero no es acertada en este caso: "*Salirle del capullo a alguien algo*" en una expresión *muy grosera*.
Decir, "Lo hago *porque me sale del capullo*" equivale a decir "...por que me sale de la *polla*, de los *cojones*, de las narices" y, más finamente, "...porque *me da la gana*".

Para Geviert:
Es España, se usa con frecuencia el término *capullo *(equivalente más o menos a "gilipollas"), especialmente entre los jóvenes y en un ambiente muy distendido, o bien como insulto en contextos varios. Son frecuentes expresiones del tipo: "¡Mira que eres *capullo*!", Pero, ¿serás *capullo*?, ¡Calla, *capullo*! La carga despectiva depende del contexto, yendo desde el reproche cariñoso hasta la ofensa evidente.

Existe también, por supuesto, como expresión cariñosa, totalmente alejada del sentido citado en el párrafo anterior: "...mi *capullín*". Una forma de expresar cariño un tanto rebuscada.


----------



## Geviert

¡gracias Chlapec por la explicación sobre el significado! en todo caso, en este subforum me preguntaba, en particular, sobre cuál sería la correspondencia "*salir del capullo alguien*" en alemán (si existe, claro).  

PS. Sobre "capullín" estoy de acuerdo (ya decía yo)

¡saludos!


----------



## chlapec

Geviert said:


> me preguntaba, en particular, sobre cuál sería la correspondencia "*salir del capullo alguien*" en alemán.


 
Si te refieres al sentido apuntado por _baufred_, él mismo ya lo ha indicado: *"aus sich herausgehen"*: _seine Schüchternheit überwinden; lebhaft, lustig werden_ (Fuente: Der kleine Wahrig)


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Si te refieres al sentido apuntado por _baufred_, él mismo ya lo ha indicado: *"aus sich herausgehen"*: _seine Schüchternheit überwinden; lebhaft, lustig werden_ (Fuente: Der kleine Wahrig)



_seine Schüchternheit überwinden _no tiene el significado "muy grosero" que tiene la frase en castellano, como bien lo has precisado anteriormente. En todo caso, me conformo.


----------



## chlapec

Geviert said:


> _seine Schüchternheit überwinden _no tiene el significado "muy grosero" que tiene la frase en castellano, como bien lo has precisado anteriormente. En todo caso, me conformo.


 
Es que en realidad, como sospechaba, lo que querías saber es cómo se expresaría "*salirle algo del capullo a alguien*", y no "salir alguien del capullo". Pues bien, con respecto a la primera expresión, no se me ocurre nada equivalente en alemán (y a mis amigos alemanes consultados, de momento, tampoco).


----------

